

Startup Quote from Joel Spolsky, Co-founder, Stack Exchange - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/13479088518

======
raychancc
Nothing works better than just improving your product.

\- Joel Spolsky (@spolsky)

<http://startupquote.com/post/13479088518>

------
paulrosenzweig
I wish that were true. Microsoft disproves it a few times over.

~~~
yequalsx
The quote doesn't imply that improving your product is the only thing that
works. The quote is that nothing works better than this.

Besides, I think it's fair to say that Microsoft generally improves its
products with each iteration. The only possible counterexample to this that I
can think of off the top of my head is the XP -> Vista transition.

